# No2



## Tgace (Nov 10, 2004)

Its being touted as the next Creatine. NO2 is a hemodilator that is advertised to provide more muscular power, endurance and strength. Ive heard about it but am hesitant to spend on it because everything I have read is linked to a sales pitch.

Anybody tried it or currently use it? If so what have your results been?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

Nitrous dioxide???

 I hope you're not talking about "number two."


----------



## Tgace (Nov 10, 2004)

From what Ive seen the "Brand Name" is NO2 but I believe its really NO (nitrous oxide). From what medical info. I can find NO is a vasodilator while NO2 is toxic. However Im not a chemist or medical expert so I dont really know.

Do a quick google on NO2 and see what I mean.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

Holy cow, yes, I do see what you mean.  So, really, NOx2 supplements really supplement arginine, which is an amino acid, which is really easy to OD on.

 Sheesh.

 Okay, so what I gleaned is that NO2 is a brand name for "Nitric Oxide times 2" which essentially means you will double your NO output which will supposedly dilate your blood vessels which will supposedly make your muscles bigger which will supposedly make you stronger which means you supposedly need it.

 *sigh*

 Did you know we need to have a very miniscule about of arsenic to survive to?  I'd better go make sure I get enough!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 10, 2004)

I've heard good and bad about the product. One guy told me that he was pumped for hours after taking NO2. Then my lifting partner was taking it for quite some time and I didn't even notice that he was on it. I will warn you that if you decide to buy it you better read the directions on use over and over and take the doses properly. I was telling my partner that I think he was taking them at the wrong time, his diet didn't coincide with his lifting + the NO2, and drink plenty of water. Finally from what I've read essentially it is Arginine actuallly a lot of arginine. If you are into Arginine by itself buy some at your local grocery store or go to GNC and get a big container of Arginine powder as I think it comes in 5Grams per scoop. Whichever way let us know how it is.
 :asian:


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 10, 2004)

So inhaling all those balloons full of nitrous at festivals was good for my strength training???!?  who knew!!


----------



## Tgace (Nov 10, 2004)

Its getting some advertisement in various LEO trade mags. Being played up as "Get the strength/power/endurance edge over the bad guy by taking our product" type thing. Tried creatine and must say I did notice a strength increase, but the whole loading/maintenance/ cycling thing got to be too much overhead for the benefit. Wonder if this is going to be the same.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't ever remember reading about any type of cycling phase with it. I could be wrong.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 10, 2004)

I also wanted to add that if you are actually looking at NO2 look at Pinnacle's NOx3. There's another hemodilator out there as well but the name escapes me at the moment. Pinnacle's price is a whole lot better than NO2's price. I don't take the stuff but if memory serves me right NO2 runs about $73 dollars a bottle and NOx3 is about mid 40's. Plus purchase it from www.massnutrition.com They are the best priced internet wholesaler on the web. 
Personally I'm a ZMA man coupled with a small amount of creatine. I take about 1/3 - 1/2 of the creatine dosage and the reason is to only take the edge off of being sore.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't know if you decided anything but I was on massnutrition earlier and looked at the actual brand of NO2 valued at 59.95 and NOX3 valued at 24.50. Quite a savings if you decided to go that route.  :idunno:


----------



## Tgace (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Still debating on it.....


----------

